# DRUMS!



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey fellower derealized drummers(if there's any here)

i just got some sick electronic drums, yeah i know they're electronic, but i live in an apartment... can't play acoustic ones here. i'm a total noob to drums and was wondering if anyone could give me some input or tips.. or what-to-dos or what not  thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Tigersuit is you man.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

Darren said:


> Tigersuit is you man.


alright i'll send him a pm to this thread. w00t 2000 post... a little late ;p


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

4


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I play drums casually (as in I don't practice as much as I should  ) but when I do play its a great fealing. For me it works as a cathartic tool and to just capture my mind in the beat and, well, feel the rhythm, feel inspired


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> I'm pretty much a virtuoso (not to brag or anything).  What would you like to know?


anything, how can i get started. and i dunno how to hold the drumsticks properly or does it matter


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

4


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> ?real?ity? said:
> 
> 
> > i dunno how to hold the drumsticks properly or does it matter
> ...


I just started, I don't play any , thank you for writing all this out, i can't wait till i can make my own beats and stuff. oh, and how can i learn more about these rundiments

edit: oh ya and the whole getting it to bounce thing i think is gonna take me some practice >_>


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

D4


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> Don't clench the drum sticks. Hold them as loosely as you can without having them slip out while you're playing.
> 
> Here's a page on how to hold drum sticks. I use the French grip.
> http://www.pearldrum.com/education/howto/how0112.html
> ...


sick thank you!

ANDWTF HOW DO YOU DRUM ROLL SO FAST?!!?fdeowsf191


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

by the way tigersuit, what are rundiments, i mean i know what they are, but what is the importance of them


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

4


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry to but in w/the guy talk, LOL. I'm a musician, or used to be. At any rate, the minute I saw drums, I again thought of this fave video of mine that was from another thread.

Phil Collins on Drums in concert, before singing "Take Me Home."

I'd pay a million dollars to be onstange singing backup for this.

I hope the link works. The drum portion is long, and amazing. Yup one thing I dumped early on -- drums -- I stunk, LOL. The only percussion instrument I play is piano, oh and I'm not bad on tamborine, LOLOLOL

Cheers.
A simple joy.
D


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

4


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Tigersuit said:


> Phil Collins is mediocre at best. If you want to hear a good mainstream drummer, listen to Rush, and watch some Neil Peart solos.
> 
> Here's a good one:


Oooo you're :twisted:

I know Phil Collins isn't the greatest drummer, on par with anyone such as Peart or Buddy Rich, but he isn't mediocre?! I'd ask you to get up and do that performance. Did you watch. Drumming and singing? With HEART. Well to each his own. I guess I love the guy overall. I just remembered loving this drum intro.

You know your drums. As I said, I'm awful at drums. I took a few classes and never could pick it up. I dropped the sticks all the time!

I just love that song and the drum intro. There are a number of drummers there, not just Phil.

P.S. you really can't compare jazz drummers and rock drummers and these guys who show up all over the place.

What about ....
Charlie Watts 
Max Weinberg
Ringo Starr 8)
Jim Gordon

Who did drums for Eric Clapton, waaaay back.

And I don't care, it's the whole package that pousds away at me, I love Springsteen's "Born to Run" -- don't recall the drummer on that one. And whoever has done drums for Fleetwood Mac ... it was Fleetwood wasn't it? And for Bob Seger's Silver Bullet Band.... MY MAN!

It isn't easy to be a great drummer any more than any great performer. There is indeed sort of a given talent.

Ah, and I'm in love with Saxaphonist Clarence Clemons and so be it. LOL.

Cheers
:x 8)
D


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

?real?ity? said:


> ANDWTF HOW DO YOU DRUM ROLL SO FAST?!!?fdeowsf191


The trick is that you aren't actually playing each hit as in RLRLRLRLRLRL (Right and left hands). You "throw" the stick onto the drum and if your technique is right, you can use the bounce of the stick to make it bounce two or even three times (if you're really good) just using your middle finger. So the sticking of a really fast drum roll is actually RRLLRRLLRRLL or RRRLLLRRRLLL.

Kind of hard to explain without visual aids, lol.

I love rudiments, though I don't practice them enough anymore. The trick is to either use a practice pad or a snare and make each rudiment sound exactly like a normal drum roll.

For example the paradiddle (RLRRLRLL). Each note should be even and overall it should sound exactly the same as a normal roll (RLRLRLRL)

Then you can add accents to it to give it some texture: 
> > >
RLRRLRLL

Then you can play the rudiment between different drums, for example left hand on the snare and right hand on a tom. And that's the foundation of how really cool drum rolls are built


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

4


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

In theory yes, but I don't practice enough to be able to do any of it >_<

Btw - Danny Carey, hands down best drummer ever


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

4


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Well you can call me a n00b and a Tool F4nb0i then. I can play some Tool stuff, but other times I just sit there in disbelief as to how its actually done.

Nah, he's not the best ever (hence the ) but he's pretty damn amazing. I like his playing because not only is it awesome to hear (and boggle at wtf he is doing) but he takes it to a spiritual level as well.

Who is one of your inspirations Tiger?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

CECIL said:


> Well you can call me a n00b and a Tool F4nb0i then. I can play some Tool stuff, but other times I just sit there in disbelief as to how its actually done.
> 
> Nah, he's not the best ever (hence the ) but he's pretty damn amazing. I like his playing because not only is it awesome to hear (and boggle at wtf he is doing) but he takes it to a spiritual level as well.
> 
> Who is one of your inspirations Tiger?


http://www.drummerworld.com/drummers/Dave_Abbruzzese.html
Abbruzzese just happens to start the list at "A", LOL.

My father (he would have been 101 this year, and yes is deceased -- 53 when I was born) was a huge fan of the greats of The Big Band era. He used to hang New Orleans. Loved jazz. I found this site which mentions some folks that ain't around no more. Are you including them?

He introduced me to some great bands, drummers, and the "licorice stick" players. 8)

An interesting remark in the Google search was, "Who are the greatest drummers? Well, which genre are you talking about?" It's true. Man, Tiger you are vicious! The list on this particular site, and the examples of all the drummers would take 20 years to go through.

*I am curious, Cecil had a great question..... who are your inspirations? Who are drummers you wish you could be?
You can answer Cecil, I know as a female I shouldn't be discussing drums, LOL. It IS a man's profession definitely.*


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

4


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Tigersuit said:


> I do not idolize anyone, simple as that.


Hence why I said "inspiration" 

I must agree, there's so many awesome styles out there. Most of what I can play is pretty simple rock etc. When I listen to Jazz, for example, it blows my mind. Then I go and try it out on the drums. I can hold down a simple Jazz beat but not much more than that 

I think I only heard Dave Abbruzzese when he was in Pearl Jam. They've gone through so many drummers its not funny though :lol:


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

5


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Then Tiger, you MUST like Bill Bruford. One of my favorite songs, I always forget about is Roundabout, by YES. There's an etire album, what is it, just called Yes, "I get up, I get down .... " Yes, "Close to the Edge" ... great. Is Roundabout on there? Damn.

If you have a crabby retort for this one, I give up. And I see you like Genesis. That would have to include Phil on the drums? :?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

4t.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Tigersuit said:


> Dreamer said:
> 
> 
> > And I see you like Genesis. That would have to include Phil on the drums? :?
> ...


Ah, Tigersuit is kind to me! :shock: Bruford played for YES, and played on Roundabout, there's a great section in the middle w/the drums. I love the guitar at the beginnng.

Go on my link to drummer's world and find him (alphabetical) there is an entire version of Roundabout and a few other pieces on there w/Bruford.

And I also love the entire work, the entire finished product of course. And there are performances that are showcased and stand out. Seems though you like the '70s and 80's stuff I grew up with.

But like an orchestra, a band, any performance, it's the totality and the working together seamlessly that is critical.

D


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

4


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

I love the 80's, one of the best music era's ever.

Stewart Copeland (The Police). Genius. 8)


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

The only good thing that came from the 80's was me :roll:

But seriously, there were a few good bands....surrounded by a lot of crap. Incidentally much like we have now days


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

4


----------

